# 105 or Ultegra front brake



## tornadotony (19 Feb 2009)

I have a 105 rear and am looking for a 105 or Ultegra front.


----------



## Chrisz (19 Feb 2009)

I have a 105 dual pivot front brake going  PM me


----------



## tornadotony (5 Mar 2009)

I'm still after one of these as the one from chris never materialised.


----------



## jayce (6 Mar 2009)

i got an ultegra sti on ebay for sale brandnew its a triple


----------



## tornadotony (10 Mar 2009)

What has an sti got do with a front brake?


----------

